# Google- Dynogen Pharma files for Chapter 7 bankruptcy - Bizjournals.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Dynogen Pharma files for Chapter 7 bankruptcyBizjournals.com, NCbased company, which had raised $67 million in venture capital over a half-dozen years, was developing therapies for *irritable bowel syndrome* and other digestive disorders. Dynogen was owned by a group of prominent venture capital firms â€" Pappas *...*Drug firm that once had RTP lab, was backed by Pappas Ventures *...* <nobr>Local Tech Wire</nobr><nobr>all 5 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

